# Java Kalender



## Willi81 (8. Jan 2007)

Hi,

ich suche einen fertigen Java-Kalender bzw. den Code den man für sein Programm benutzen kann.

Habe schon überall gesucht, wurde aber nicht so recht fündig.

MfG Willi81


----------



## Jango (8. Jan 2007)

GregorianCalendar ? :roll:

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/


----------



## Willi81 (8. Jan 2007)

Hi,

ich meinte eher einen fertigen Kalender.

Ich komme mit dem programmieren des GregorianCalendar nicht so wirklich klar.

MfG Willi81


----------



## Jango (8. Jan 2007)

Willi81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich komme mit dem programmieren des GregorianCalendar nicht so wirklich klar.



Dann musst du das lernen, wenn du einen Kalender bauen willst, wie denkst du, geht das sonst?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jan 2007)

ist nicht eher eine fertige graphische Oberfläche gemeint?
vielleicht noch mit Terminen usw.?

darf intern wohl ruhig GregorianCalendar verwenden


----------



## stef0 (9. Jan 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Seit SWT 3.2:
dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/index.cgi/org.eclipse.swt.snippets/src/org/eclipse/swt/snippets/Snippet250.java?view=co

Swing-Kalender:
nachocalendar.sourceforge.net/

Dieser Swing-Kalender hatte sich bei mir mit den Wochentagen geirrt:
pswing.sourceforge.net/components.html

Ich hoffe, du meintest grafische Kalender...


----------



## nebulo (9. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

habe mit dieser Komponente ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht: http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/

Gruß nebulo


----------

